# Acrovyn ? on hanging it. A Verzion Store



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone used it? What is it like to hang? How die slow is it to hang? Or sould I just run away from it. 
Thanks
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Never heard of it.

Should I ask around of other forums & list-serves ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Ya if you could. This stuff from the prints is real heavy. Like the embosed card board ones that was hung in hallways. That I can't think of the name of right now but started with a Ass---- I think.


----------



## ajpace (Jan 6, 2008)

Acrovyn is a product produced by Construction Specialties out of Muncy, PA. it comes in various thicknesses from .040" to .125". Usually, its a 4x8 or 4x10 sheet. Its either made from PVC or from a PVC-free plastic compound. Its designed as an impact resistant wall covering...usually used in hospitals and schools. It can be applied with either a water-based mastic or a contact cement. Seems can be filled with a color-matched caulk, which they make. Trim pieces are available. I'd say it installs similar to FRP...if you've done that before.


----------



## henerygale12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello,



Hey.........guys.........! I have used it and i found good experience so use it without any fear.



Many thanks



Regards
Lew Crippen


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

henerygale12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little info about hanging procedure might be helpful:yes:


----------



## Acrovyn (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there:

I work with Construction Specialties, the company that manufactures Acrovyn. Please send me an email and I would be happy to get you in touch with the right person for hanging procedures. 

[email protected]

Thanks for your interest in Acrovyn!


----------



## spreisz (Oct 31, 2010)

*Installation Instructions*

Hello All, I also work at Construction Specialties and most of the information about that product can be found at http://www.c-sgroup.com/acrovyn/wall-covering/040_060_high_impact_wall_covering. For additional product information you can contact a local rep or contact the company directly at 800 233-8493.


----------

